# building my first house.



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I am a roofer and siding project manager. I admit I don't know it all. 

My parents have some land I would like to buy from them and build a summer/weekend house at. 

Does anyone know of any books I should buy and read that will help guide me through this process? There will be no demo, it's empty land. I would just be planning and building the house using various sub contractors.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Wow, first your remodeling your kitchen and bathroom... now your building a weekend home!

Maybe I need to get into the roofing business


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

LOL. I had a good year because I kick a$$! No seriously I got lucky on a big ol sale. The weekend home shouldn't cost more than 100k, I am guessing. 

I've got no more money than I did at the begining of the year. I'm just thinking of ways to utilize my credit. 



I saw my sbooks on ebay and amazon for "building you first home" and construction management but I am so cheap I dont want to spend my money on a maybe.


----------



## REWOODWORKING (Nov 20, 2003)

*How Many People Visit This Site*

How Long Has This Site Been Up I Dont See Much Action Are We Alone In Here
ABOUT YOUR HOUSE I ASSUME YOU ARE GOING TO HIRE SKILLED PEOPLE TO DO MOST OF THE CONSTRUCTION LIKE FOUNDATION ,FRAMING ,PLUMMING EX. RIGHT THE HOUSE HAS TO BE TO CODE AND SAFE . YOU DONT NEED A BOOK TO DO THAT MOST CONSTRUCTION GUYS GIVE GREAT FEEDBACK WHEN YOU ASK QUESTIONS JUST ACT LIKE A GC AND COUNT ON SOMEONE ELSES SKILL IT WILL TURN OUT GREAT


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Now where's the fun in that? And drop the all caps.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

The book would be for a guide to follow. Yes I am not going to lift a hammer. I will lift a pen and a phone.

I obviously don't know the ins and outs when it comes to concrete, electric, plumbing, framing, etc. It is probablye that I can forget to request some kind of estimate or assume a scope of work is bundled into some one elses estimate. I might budget 100k because of inexperience then end up paying out 150k. This is something I don't want to run into.

As far as the action of the site, we must have a total of 20 posts and/or replies per day.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

REWOODWORKING said:


> How Long Has This Site Been Up I Dont See Much Action Are We Alone In Here


 Welcome REWOODWORKING

Contractors Chat Room has been up since the beginning of September so we are still pretty new, BUT GROWING FAST! 

Let me know if you have any questions or if need any help using the board. Just send me an emailing me at [email protected]

Thanks!
Nathan


----------



## ASG & C INC. (Nov 24, 2003)

nwingate said:


> Welcome REWOODWORKING
> 
> Contractors Chat Room has been up since the beginning of September so we are still pretty new, BUT GROWING FAST!
> 
> ...


Grumpy,

If you are a roofing contractor all you need to know is a simple phone call away. Call your best contractor and ask him for a list of subcontractors to use. If the property is to far away for his subs this is how I would handle it. First you can not start pricing the house until you get a set of working plans. I would make a scope of work according to the plans. Start from the ground up and make a list. Excavation, foundation, drainage, septic, rough framing, roofing, windows, siding, electrical, plumbing, insulation, drywall, spackle and paint, trim, finishes etc.....Have a few sets of the plans made and get at least 2-3 prices on each trade. Once you know you are within budget, get your permit and get going. This will take lots of time and effort it is not for the faint hearted. Good luck and feel free to email me if you like.

Joe


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks. 

I figure I should build my first house for myself since I wont sue myself if I make a big mistake. I'd like to build one house a year while still keeping my full time job, but I've got to start somewhere.

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## REWOODWORKING (Nov 20, 2003)

*Where Are The Postings*

Are There That Many Postings Here Becouse I Dont See Them Maybe You Can Help Me To Find Them

When You Have To Hire Tradesman To Do The Work For You No Thats No Fun But Maybe After A Few You Can Start Doing The Work Your Self And Then It Gets Fun 

As For My Caps I Leave Them Big Becouse I Like Them That Way

Keep On Building Fellow Craftsman


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

REWOODWORKING said:


> Are There That Many Postings Here Becouse I Dont See Them Maybe You Can Help Me To Find Them


 Bookmark the following link to see all the new posts:
http://www.contractorschatroom.com/search.php?do=getnew

Better yet, Make it your homepage! :cheesygri

Let me know if you need any more help.


----------



## orto (Dec 14, 2003)

*building your own house*

I thinki that to get off to the right start, you should do like a lot of us "old timers" have done. My first house was in snow country. I made sure and got the foundation, stem, floor, walls and roof (dried in) before winter hit. Then you quandron off the largest room and wrap the walls with plastic (Tyvek not yet invented). Install your woodburning cookstove through the yet uninstalled window. Then start having fun building and finishing your new first home. Maybe by spring you can paint the siding.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Not going to be building in winter, and I am going to have pre-finished cedar siding installed w/ 15 year color warranty. We sell thiss tuff at my day job and it really kicks butt. The best part is the upcharge for the prefinished costs less than it would costs to hire a painter and it has a 15 year warranty which is something no painter will give anyone.

I've hit a hurdle with funding and the banks don't want to touch me as of yet. I had a good year so after I file my tax return I will seek funding again. I was hoping to break ground in early spring right after the thaw but I'm pretty far behind my schedule.


----------



## RebelNY (Jan 27, 2004)

I would buy a book to let you know the steps. you know what comes first the chicken or the egg. I would get the architect to guide you some and you would be amazed as to how much help the lumber companies are when lookimg for your business. when do you plan on building ? If I have time I can outline what i would consider the first steps. Also I agree with you if you are building the first one do it yourself maybe later after a few more you can earn enough to just sit back and watch them get built.


----------



## matt man (Feb 10, 2004)

Well I'd have to say that your of to a great start.
You have admited you dont know everything and are trying to ask for help.
I have been told that there are many great books about home building but,I'd have to say that experience is the best teacher.
Be careful who's advice you trust. Go ahead and ask several contractors the same questions so that you can take what they say and put it together with what you know.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Welcome to the board matt man!

When you get a chance swing by our Introductions forum and tell us about yourself: http://www.contractorschatroom.com/forumdisplay.php?f=44


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

hey grumpy,
e-mail me, I do wonders with stone wood and glass, and just wondering where you are. I'm in south central ILLINOIS.
Bob


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm on the north shore of Chicago, the build out is going to be in Wonder lake which is damned near wisconsin. 

At this very moment (not literally) I am negotiating with architects. I have been in contact with about 8. I've narrowed it down to the most responsive. I should have my plans by the end of March and begin the permit process.


----------



## ABA Const (Mar 6, 2004)

congrats grump,

as far as financing there are construction loans that are availible for 100% of the project, then you can secure a conventional home loan from a bank when you are finished since you, now complete house will be worth more than it cost you to build it. 

as owner-builder, if you are not familiar with the ends and outs of building a new house i would read several books on the matter, and once you do have some plans drawn up, make some copies or have subs come by and bid off your set, but you will need, site work, underground plumbing, foundation, framer, rough plumb, rough elec, weather proofing, siding, and roofing (your company or you), drywall, paint, cabinets, finish plumb, finish elec, doors, flooring, landscaping, moving in. this is just a general overview a book will go in more detail. as well as you will have inspections at various stages, etc etc


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey Grumpy, when the house is ready for paint, give me a holler, we travel if the price is right.


----------



## samjones (Jun 20, 2006)

*conservatory*

We wanted to add a conservatory to our garden and wanted to be able to price it ourselves. We found a really useful website for conservatories, replacement windows and doors. They had clear instructions and prices online and the prices were very good so we opted to buy from them. It was an excellent product and was delivered on time and we erected it ourselves. Have a look at _URL removed by Moderator for Spam_


----------

